
An Interview with Richard Brodie – Creator of Microsoft Word - whyleyc
https://blog.zamzar.com/2020/03/20/an-interview-with-richard-brodie-creator-of-microsoft-word/
======
whyleyc
My favourite quote:

"I did play (poker) with Bill Gates for tiny stakes at the kitchen table. He
was really good at reading people."

